# Peterborough District Hospital, June 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

our second stop of the day was Peterborough District Hospital. I have been wanting to visit here for so long, and was so excited to finally see the place for myself. I could't believe my eyes when I entered the buildings. The place has been so badly trashed for the copper, there was hardly a ward, room or corridor unscathed. 
Spent a good couple of hours inside and started leaving when doors closing and footsteps were heard around the corner from us.
You Could easily get lost in here, and we had to find our way back out. A little nervous, not knowing who was walking the corridors with us.
On leaving the grounds security caught up with us, as the motion sensor cameras had picked us up. Shame they didn't work when the hospital was emptied of all it's pipes and cables!


Peterborough District Hospital was the acute general district hospital serving the city of Peterborough and north Cambridgeshire, areas of east Northamptonshire and Rutland. Located on Thorpe Road and West Town, it was decommissioned in 2010, with services transferring to the new Peterborough City Hospital.
The War Memorial Hospital, which opened on Midland Road in 1928, was transferred to the National Health Service in 1948, coming under No. 12 Group (Peterborough and Stamford Hospitals Management Committee) of the East Anglian Regional Hospitals Board. Also transferred were Thorpe Hall (maternity 1943–1970), The Gables (maternity 1947–1970), the Smallpox Hospital (1884–1970), Isolation Hospital (1901–1981), and St. John's Close (mentally ill c.1930–1971). The neo-Georgian Memorial Hospital (now the Memorial Wing) was later enlarged by the massive addition of Peterborough District Hospital, built in continuous phases between 1960 and 1968 and including, from 1970, Peterborough Maternity Unit.





100_7449 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr






100_7477 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7481 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7494 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr





100_7495 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr





100_7502 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7512 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7514 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7518 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7520 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7536 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7539 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN5019 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7521 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7550 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7554 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7557 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7560 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7566 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7580 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7581 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7533 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7453 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




100_7446 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## MD (Jun 2, 2013)

motion sensor cameras? lol 

nice shots tho you covered quite a bit


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

MD said:


> motion sensor cameras? lol
> 
> nice shots tho you covered quite a bit



that's what the guy said.
I don't have a clue being a girl!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2013)

Sweet as! Awesome shots! Love the look of this one, looks huge!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Sweet as! Awesome shots! Love the look of this one, looks huge!



I was so disappointed with the pictures when I got home. Got the crapest cameras. I was so annoyed, as it really ruins the feel of the place.
So I have now purchased a Canon DSLR I am sooo excited, got lots of learning to do now!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2013)

Your daft, documented beautifully!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## demon-pap (Jun 3, 2013)

nice report there mate, some cracking shots thanks 

what did the secca say to you?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 3, 2013)

Fantastic report and cracking shots to boot. thanks for sharing


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stuff, well done


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 3, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> nice report there mate, some cracking shots thanks
> 
> what did the secca say to you?



He said you shouldn't be in here! 
I said well I am finished now, just leaving.
He said the camera had picked us up and a guy had called him to the site from the camera control room. Camera's are around where building work, and supplies are being stored. Was nice enough, told him took some pics, he said don't come back!


----------



## sparky. (Jun 3, 2013)

Fantastic photographs very well done


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stuff with the report, was heading there this weekend until a last minute change of plan, feel like I went after your cracking report.. Thanks


----------

